# Blockbuster vs On Demand, Which is which?



## StringFellow (Jan 6, 2012)

I am new to Dish and have Blockbuster @Home for free for 3 months, movie channels, etc. I am trying to determine if [email protected] is worth the extra after 3 months. I know I get discs and extra content, but I have been trying to review [email protected] streaming content.

When I press Menu -> Blockbuster (Hopper) I am presented with a screen with the red drop down already displaying [email protected] There are also a filter drop down and a search feature. Without using search or filters there are thousands to page through. When I use the search feature I get some content that isn't free and appears to be On-Demand related (rental fees required, etc.), not [email protected] specific content. In order to use [email protected] do I have to use the filter feature instead of the Search?

How do I differentiate [email protected] streamed content and Dish On-Demand? How do I search for [email protected] streaming content only? 

Example:

1. Menu -> BB
2. With [email protected] displayed in the red drop down, move cursor to the right and select Search
3. Enter "Grey"

Result: 

The movie "Grey" is displayed and I know that is a new movie available On-Demand (in the 500 channels), not [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jul 21, 2011)

When accessing the Blockbuster @Home menu on the Hopper, there will be some VOD and PPV content that is mixed in. To separate the pay content from the content that is included with [email protected] press the (*) button. This will filter out the titles that are not part of [email protected] If you have any additional questions, please feel free to send me a PM.


----------

